# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  LG Optimus 2X P990, κολλάει απίστευτα!

## Dbnn

Καλησπέρα σας.
Αγόρασα το τηλέφωνο πρίν 2 χρόνια περίπου μεταχειρισμένο, είχε την έκδοση Android 4.2.2
Όταν όμως έβαζα πχ viber μόνο σαν εφαρμογή, άρχισε να κολλάει απίστευτα στην λειτουργικότητά του σε εκνευριστικό επίπεδο.

Ψάξε ψάξε έπεσα στην σελίδα xda developers και βρήκα κάποιες rom και προχώρησα σε rootάρισμα.
Εγκατέστησα αρκετές εκδόσεις android αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.
Απο όσο το έψαξα δεν είναι θέμα hardware αλλά software.
Στο recovery mode που μπαίνω κάνω full wipe αλλά τα αρχεία που υπήρχαν απο την προηγούμενη εγκατάσταση, υπάρχουν ακόμα. Οπότε πιστεύω οτι εγκαθιστώ την μια rom πάνω στην άλλη.

Και επειδή δεν είμαι και τόσο γάτος στα κινητά θέλω βοήθεια ώστε τι να κάνω να δουλέψει σωστά αυτό το τηλέφωνο γιατί μου έχει σπάσει το νευρικό σύστημα κυριολεκτικά.
Σε αντίθεση με κινητό γνωστού μου ίδιας μάρκας και τύπου με το δικό μου, εκείνο πάει κυριολεκτικά σφαίρα.
Ψάχτηκα μέχρι ios να του βάλω φανταστείτε μπας και βρώ την υγειά μου.

----------


## xlife

Χμμ.. Απ ότι βλέπω στα χαρακτηριστικά του έχει 512 ram και επίσημα δεν πήγε πάνω απο την 4.0. Εγώ θα έβαζα 2.3 μιας και με 512 ram  δεν θα πάει ποτέ σφαίρα σε 4.x Βέβαια υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να αυξήσεις την ταχύτητα όπως με swap αλλα αν και το κάνω στα δικά μου κινητά δεν το προτείνω γιατί μπορεί να έχει προβλήματα έως και να κρεμάσει. Ο φίλος σου στην καλύτερη περίπτωση έχει 2.2 - 2.3 ενώ στη χειρότερη 4.0

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα,

το να περασεις μια custom ρομ συνηθως ειναι καλυτερα απο την εργοστασιακη αλλα δεν ειναι παντα ετσι. Αν θες δοκιμασε καποια slimbean που ειναι light εκδοσεις για τετοιες συσκευες.  Καλο ειναι να πειραματιστεις με διαφορες rom δεν εχεις κατι να χασεις αν και αντιθετα με τον xlife ακριβως επειδη εχεις μικρη μνημη θα σου προτεινα να βρεις καποια σε 4.0.1 ωστε να εχει καλυτερη διαχειρηση μνημης απο την 2.χ αλλα να μην ανεβεις ψηλα σε περαιτερω απαιτησεις .

----------


## Dbnn

Προφανώς του γνωστού μου να τρέχει με 2.3 κάπου εκεί.

Το σκέφτηκα να βρώ κάποια 2.0, 2.1, 2.2 κλπ αλλά το θέμα είναι αν οι εφαρμογές μπορούν να δουλέψουν σε τόσο "παλιά" rom.
Τώρα τρέχω μια slimbean αλλά βασισμένη σε 4.2 μάλλον για αυτό το κολλάει.
Εκεί που έχω κολλήσει είναι πως υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές rom εκεί έξω και θέλεις πολύ καιρό για πειραματισμούς.
Δηλαδή για να βεβαιωθω οτι δουλεύει σωστά θέλω 1-2 μέρες. Γιατί στην αρχή είναι όλα εντάξει, μετά αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα. Εννοείται πως τρέχω και το clean master αλλά τι να κάνει και αυτό.

----------


## xlife

Κοίτα εγώ σε ένα xperia sola που έβαλα 2.3 συνήλθε. Είχε 4.0 επίσημα και δεν άνοιγε ούτε viber ούτε zoiper. Για το sola έχουν βγεί περίπου 30 rom στους xda. Τις έβαλα όλες με διαφορετικούς kernel και συνήθως ήταν τζίφος. Κάποια στιγμή αποφάσισα να βάλω μια 2.3. 1 χρόνο την έχω και είναι super. Βασικά στο άνοιγμα έχω 200-280 mb free ram  ενώ με οποιαδήποτε 4.χ  δεν ανέβαινε πάνω απο τα 70 free με αποτέλεσμα να μην τρέχουν βαριές εφαρμογές όπως viber - zoiper και για facebook ούτε λόγος. Εννοείτε όχι ταυτόχρονα πάνω απο μία. Τώρα με τη 2.3 τρέχουν blacklist - whocallme - viber  - zoiper και είναι σχετικά ομαλή. Για τη διαχείριση της ram θα συμφωνήσω για την 4.0 αλλα όταν υπάρχει ram. με 512 όταν μετά την εγκατάσταση έχεις 70 ελεύθερα mb τι διαχείριση να κάνεις? Για τις εφαρμογές που υποστηρίζονται στη 2.3 δεν μου έχει λείψει κάποια μιας και έχω όλες όσες χρειάζομαι και όποτε ψάχνω κάτι στο playstore πάντα το βρίσκω

----------


## kostas_dh

Το πρόβλημα σου είναι το clean master. 
Το είχε βάλει φίλος που έχει LG και το κινητό ήταν μη χρησιμοποιήσιμο λόγω lag
Το απεγκατέστησε και το κινητό δουλεύει καλύτερα.

----------


## Dbnn

> Το πρόβλημα σου είναι το clean master. 
> Το είχε βάλει φίλος που έχει LG και το κινητό ήταν μη χρησιμοποιήσιμο λόγω lag
> Το απεγκατέστησε και το κινητό δουλεύει καλύτερα.



Το δοκίμασα και αυτό να το απεγκαταστήσω αλλά δεν είδα καμία διαφορά.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως το κινητό έχει έκδοση 2.2 απο το εργοστάσιο και εγώ τρέχω 4.3 και δεν το ήξερα μέχρι να με φωτίσουν τα παιδιά εδω χθές.

Εχθές κατέβασα κάποιες ρομ απο τους xda 2.2, 2.3 κλπ αλλά μόλις πάω να κάνω εγκατάσταση απο το recovery console μου βγάζει "update error, installation aborted"
Μήπως θέλει άλλο kernel? Μήπως θέλει update το recovery console?
Ή μήπως αυτά που προσπαθώ να εγκαταστήσω δεν είναι συμβατά?

----------


## xlife

Ναί θέλει άλλο kernel

Βασικά κάνε flash το original firmware 2.3 και μετά βάλε όποια rom θέλεις

----------


## Dbnn

> Ναί θέλει άλλο kernel
> 
> Βασικά κάνε flash το original firmware 2.3 και μετά βάλε όποια rom θέλεις



Θα σε παρακαλέσω, εαν μπορείς και έχεις όρεξη, υπάρχει ενας οδηγός ώστε να το κάνω?
Θυμάμαι είχα κάτεβάσει ενα προγραμματάκι σε dos όταν ήθελα να το κάνω root για να παω σε custom rom.

Edit: AIO-P990 all in one toolkit λεγόταν

----------


## xlife

baseband
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1008070

original firmwares (Έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα στο download)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1035041

Ρίξε και μια ματιά εδώ μιας και δίνει απ οτι λέει και τον kernel και τη rom
http://www.modaco.com/topic/343750-2...-stockvanilla/

----------


## Dbnn

Επανηλθα. Δυστηχως δεν βρησκεται πουθενα η 2.2 εκδοση της μαμας του. Απο κει και περα το κινητο δουλευει στην 4 κατι (ice cream sandwitch) και λογο της μικρης ραμ και των σημερινων εφαρμογων κολλαει. Οτι firmware κλπ δοκιμασα δεν λεει να ξεκινησει. Ακομα και απο αλλο τηλεφωνο. Τωρα τρεχω την αθλια django manouche x. Απλα να εχω τηλεφωνο..... θα το πεταγα απο την ταρατσα αλλα το λυπαμαι.....

Υ.γ. ολα τα λινκ με τα oringinal firmware, roms κλπ δεν δουλευουν.....
Και στο xda σιγην ιχθυος.

----------


## xlife

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...3#post49744363

----------


## Dbnn

> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...3#post49744363



Το χα δοκιμασει φιλε μου, δεν ξεκιναγε το τηλεφωνο. Βεβαια δεν ξερω μηπως εκανα κατι λαθος εγω.
Stock bootloader εβαλα και μετα την rom

----------


## p270

βάλε κάποια από temasek ειναι καλές και ελαφριές γενικά κολλούσε το είχα και εγώ

----------

